# MAC's 25 years anniversary in 2009



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

So, we have already started a discussion in the Red She Said discussion thread about MAC's 25 years anniversary in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you expect from this year? Any wishes or hopes for an anniversary collection?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Jenntoz has already mentioned silver brushes for the silver anniversary


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm glad you started this thread, it was taking over the red she said thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Jenntoz has already mentioned silver brushes for the silver anniversary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that would be so amazing, and they should do all silver packaging for a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(maybe this could all take place during the Barbie anniversary?)  Do you hear us MAC?  Silver Brushes Please!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ 
I think that would be so amazing, and they should do all silver packaging for a collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(maybe this could all take place during the Barbie anniversary?)  Do you hear us MAC?  Silver Brushes Please!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have tried to find out in which month MAC was founded in 1984 - LOL

I have read somewhere that there will be a Barbie/Fafi follower in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silver brushes would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what about long handles this time?? I would love to see palettes as well.

But do you think they will make such an amazing collection short after the holiday one?


----------



## jenntoz (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I have tried to find out in which month MAC was founded in 1984 - LOL

I have read somewhere that there will be a Barbie/Fafi follower in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silver brushes would be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But what about long handles this time?? I would love to see palettes as well.

But do you think they will make such an amazing collection short after the holiday one?_

 

Yes, long handled brushes & palettes engraved with MAC 25 or 25 MAC, OMG they would be to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really do hope they come out with some beautiful colors & cases for us for the anniversary, whichever month they decide to do it I will come up with the cash.


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 30, 2008)

umm, i wish instead of the family & friends event, they would have a event for 25% off everything in the store. (i'm clearly delirious)


----------



## juicychic (Jul 30, 2008)

This means I have to start saving now!
And a Barbie/Fafi follower? I would be a happy camper since I missed both collections.


----------



## AmandDUR (Jul 30, 2008)

id LOVE some long handled SE brushes. i think some brushes with acrylic handles would be cool.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish that they would take a poll on their website for the most sought after colors or products to come back and release a limited edition collection with that.  And silver packagaing would be wonderful!  I would love to see the cult colors like riot, pretty twisted, pleasureflush MSF, and more come back.  At this point I am totally just dreaming but it would be awesome if they did this!!


----------



## clotheswhore (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_umm, i wish instead of the family & friends event, they would have a event for 25% off everything in the store. (i'm clearly delirious)_

 
I'm all for this!  Sale! Sale!  Sale!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 30, 2008)

MAC's anniversary should be celebrated in Canada first, where it comes from.. we've been abandoned too long


----------



## lsperry (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Yes, long handled brushes & palettes engraved with MAC 25 or 25 MAC, OMG they would be to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was thinking about this the other day, too. I wish everything produced for 2009 had "MAC 25th" engraved on it somewhere....I would love to see that.


----------



## xpucu (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_I'm all for this!  Sale! Sale!  Sale!



_

 





  Sale will be good for sure after all this collections


----------



## kobri (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish that they would take a poll on their website for the most sought after colors or products to come back and release a limited edition collection with that. And silver packagaing would be wonderful! I would love to see the cult colors like riot, pretty twisted, pleasureflush MSF, and more come back. At this point I am totally just dreaming but it would be awesome if they did this!!_

 
I totally agree! A memories of the best of MAC collection!


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 30, 2008)

may be a whole kit with everything from foundation, e/s, masscara, l/g l/s l/l, for a special price like mac's faves.


----------



## TDoll (Jul 30, 2008)

I'll turn 25 next year too! Yet another reason to love MAC...


----------



## animecute (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_may be a whole kit with everything from foundation, e/s, masscara, l/g l/s l/l, for a special price like mac's faves._

 
Ditto to that and put in nice pallettes too =)


I hope they'll be Volcanic Ash! I talked to a MU on Mac Chat and she said she'll mention it to "the people who make those decisions" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Maybe a new colour named "25". It will become so popular that the new eyeshadows will be named by number only and everyone will get mixed up. MAC will become Math And Cosmetics. LOL jk


----------



## KikiB (Jul 31, 2008)

I definitely love the idea of the silver brushes, but I think that there should be a special range of accessories and palettes and such as well. Definitely also repromoing some classic pigments. Another thing that I personally would like is more of a birthday-themed collection. Of course you would have to repromo Sweetie Cake lipglass and Angelcake shadow with that, but I would love confetti shadows and blushes-where it's a baked shadow but not veined, instead it looks like confetti.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love a collection similar to colour forms, but available everywhere so I don't have to make a special trip to Nordstrom.

I love the concept of a full on color collection of huge magnitude which include pigments, palettes and more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Special packaging of course is a must


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_MAC's anniversary should be celebrated in Canada first, where it comes from.. we've been abandoned too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WORD! That is exactly what I was thinking too


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_MAC's anniversary should be celebrated in Canada first, where it comes from.. we've been abandoned too long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
And definitely the price shouldn't be more expensive than anywhere else.. If not CHEAPER, at least the SAME..


----------



## animecute (Aug 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_And definitely the price shouldn't be more expensive than anywhere else.. If not CHEAPER, at least the SAME.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's because they make the actual product down in the states, but I think for MAC's Anniversary, we should be extra special and have that discount for being Canadian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 2, 2008)

Where was it announced about the 25 yr ann. being next year? According to the packet I was given it says that MAC was established in 1985, so it would be their 25th anniversary would be 2010. 

dang!


----------



## MrsMay (Aug 3, 2008)

given that it would be a silver anniversary, perhaps next year would be the perfect time to bring back the discontinued silver frost pigment?


----------



## animecute (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Where was it announced about the 25 yr ann. being next year? According to the packet I was given it says that MAC was established in 1985, so it would be their 25th anniversary would be 2010. 

dang!_

 
Well wikipedia says it's 1984


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish that they would take a poll on their website for the most sought after colors or products to come back and release a limited edition collection with that. And silver packagaing would be wonderful! I would love to see the cult colors like riot, pretty twisted, pleasureflush MSF, and more come back. At this point I am totally just dreaming but it would be awesome if they did this!!_

 
I'm kinda hoping that will be what this year's Originals collection will be like...ya know, to kick off the 25th Anniversary.


----------



## glamdoll (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_Well wikipedia says it's 1984 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah here on specktra too, but our company book quotes it as 1985, so that is why I am confused. Im sure if they did a 25yrs thing they would base it off their records you know? I asked at work and they said they had not heard anything. Im still confused..


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 6, 2008)

Aww, and just as I was getting excited that an Anniversary collection was so close....

(Wikipedia shouldn't even be considered a source... more like a rough estimate of information. Lol, take it from a teacher-in-training).


----------



## esmeralda89 (Aug 6, 2008)

i wish betsey johnson would team up with mac they are both going to celebrate aniversaries her 30th and mac's 25th


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Yeah here on specktra too, but our company book quotes it as 1985, so that is why I am confused. Im sure if they did a 25yrs thing they would base it off their records you know? I asked at work and they said they had not heard anything. Im still confused..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ya, it's pretty iffy. I think they'd most likely make it 1985 because in 1984 mac probably wasn't full developed yet or something. But we can always imagine and hope it's next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NotteRequiem* 

 
_(Wikipedia shouldn't even be considered a source... more like a rough estimate of information. Lol, take it from a teacher-in-training)._

 
XD Yep, Espically cause it's so easy to edit, although I can't imagine why anyone would intend to make an article on mac false  then again anyone can make mistakes.


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 7, 2008)

I can't wait, I'm sure MAC will do something fabulous for us.  I'd love some extra special quads.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Yeah here on specktra too, but our company book quotes it as 1985, so that is why I am confused. Im sure if they did a 25yrs thing they would base it off their records you know? I asked at work and they said they had not heard anything. Im still confused..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Perhaps the discrepancy in the dates is the company might have been founded in 1984, but the first products/collection weren't released until 1985.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

SILVER BULLET LIPSTICK PACKAGING.
Sorry, I want old school because I wasn't into MAC then. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They better have some fantastic palettes..
Or Dazzleglass lip set! I would FLIP OUT! Hahahaha.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 7, 2008)

^^Ooh, sassy new pic!  Love it!


----------



## jennybabey (Aug 7, 2008)

i wish for the collection atleast, they'd change the canadian prices
to match the u.s prices, cmon us canadians are ignored as someone else
posted before, i would literally jump up and down if they do this.


----------



## KittieSparkles (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esmeralda89* 

 
_i wish betsey johnson would team up with mac they are both going to celebrate aniversaries her 30th and mac's 25th_

 

I would die if they did that. It would be fantastic!


----------



## sweetie0716 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have to agree with teaming up with Betsey Johnson. I would buy 5 or everything. MAC + Betsey = The greatest love I will ever know!


----------



## xcharlize (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennybabey* 

 
_i wish for the collection atleast, they'd change the canadian prices
to match the u.s prices, cmon us canadians are ignored as someone else
posted before, i would literally jump up and down if they do this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I definitely agree! It's one thing that that American prices are lower than ours but we have HIGHER taxes! cough* Quebec 14 % I believe. Make up shopping seems almost heartbreaking sometimes.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 7, 2008)

YES YES YES for collab with Betsey Johnson. It would be PERFECT. The styles match up so well!

That would be my ultimate collection. I would buy EVERYTHING.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2008)

off to google Betsey Johnson


----------



## Susanne (Aug 7, 2008)

^^^ back! Great!!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh. my. god.
Betsey Johnson I adore her jewelry but simply can't afford much of it. MAC and her teamed up would be sooo perfect as long as she didn't skyrocket the prices LOL!


----------



## missmaymay (Aug 9, 2008)

they should have an anniversary sale


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_.....XD Yep, Espically cause it's so easy to edit, although I can't imagine why anyone would intend to make an article on mac false  then again anyone can make mistakes._

 
You would be surprised.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 10, 2008)

25 year anniversary = trouble. It's going to another expensive year for MAC addicts. What I want the most is some gorgeous silver handled full sized brushes to mark the occasion. I would also like to see some gorgeous shiny, silver packaging on some items like Pressed Powder compacts or 15 pan palettes. And of course they should also re-release some of the best and most sought after products from the last 25 years. Finally a MAC makeup book


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_25 year anniversary = trouble. It's going to another expensive year for MAC addicts. What I want the most is some gorgeous silver handled full sized brushes to mark the occasion. I would also like to see some gorgeous shiny, silver packaging on some items like Pressed Powder compacts or 15 pan palettes. And of course they should also re-release some of the best and most sought after products from the last 25 years. Finally a MAC makeup book 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amen.  

Give me some of my DCd, old skool faves: Rizzo LS, #36 Crease Brush, Hot and Sour Paint and some of the older screw-top shadows.    Oh, they should do all of the shadows in screw-top.


----------



## Enthused (Aug 10, 2008)

Mac + Bestsey Johnson together would be amazing, even though I'd probably go broke!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 10, 2008)

I would love to get a new huge Playboy collection


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sleepyhead* 

 
_umm, i wish instead of the family & friends event, they would have a event for 25% off everything in the store. (i'm clearly delirious)_

 





 or 100% off  mac should give us mac lovers two free items


----------



## maclove1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ back! Great!!_

 





omg Betsey Johnson  stuff is super cute ,well now im off to buy stuf


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_ 
I think that would be so amazing, and they should do all silver packaging for a collection_

 
I think the silver packaging would be awesome! Like that pearlescent looking silver rather than chromey silver. I would go nuts! Kinda like the Moonebathe packaging... it was white with like gold pearlescent shimmer...  but silver pearlescent.. I don't know.. something like that?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_ 
I have read somewhere that there will be a Barbie/Fafi follower in 2009 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I thought it was going to be Hello Kitty?  I thought I read that on here somewhere, a little while back.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *animecute* 

 
_Ya, it's pretty iffy. I think they'd most likely make it 1985 because in 1984 mac probably wasn't full developed yet or something. But we can always imagine and hope it's next year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I'm hoping 1984... because I'm just too excited for this collection already and it isn't even 2009. I wouldn't be too thrilled if I had to wait until 2010! But then again... time has been FLYING BY lately!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittieSparkles* 

 
_I would die if they did that. It would be fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 I know! Betsey Johnson teamed up with MAC would make such cute packaging!! I could only imagine!  Well, I hope it happens!


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 31, 2008)

How awesome would it be if they had an anniversary disco'd product collection, and then made that collection permanent? I know, the chances are pretty much zero, but we can dream


----------



## doll.face (Aug 31, 2008)

I think colored brushes ALL over would be awesome. I have a feeling they would sell good too.


----------



## liv (Aug 31, 2008)

I definitely agree with the silver brushes.  I could see them doing them as a "deluxe" set, like BB sometimes does.

Maybe also bring back some original, actually hard to find pigments like Brass, Auburn, Bronze, etc.  Originals was such a cop-out in that respect.  Also bring back old lipstick colors like Stiletto.  It would be fun if they did them in the older style packaging, but with a twist, like a hint of silver on them somewhere. 

Betsey Johnson would be adorable!  I'd still go ga-ga over a Marc Jacobs color collection, I absolutely LOVE how his runway models look for his shows.

ETA:  It also really makes a lot of fiscal sense to bring back things that people price gouge on eBay; the customers are appreciative and likely to buy more, and that money is going into their pockets, not someone's on eBay who hoarded a product from several years ago.  The higher ups at MAC have to know that some items like Pleasureflush, Mothbrown (before Barbie), Judy Blue e/s, get into the three figure range on there.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 2, 2008)

silver pearl brushes and packages that will be gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I wish me some beautiful palettes and lipglosses...omg I will die for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




who says 25% sale?? that's a perfect idea! go for sale!!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 2, 2008)

Like many have said, i hope the anniversary will benefit the customers more than the company. That's 25 loyal years that MAC addicts have kept the company thriving after all. So maybe a worldwide family and friend sale?


----------



## melliquor (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope it is a killer collection w/ discounts or something like that.  Silver brushes and packaging sounds awesome.


----------



## vocaltest (Sep 2, 2008)

I think everyone saying full sized silver brush sets won't be getting that... Theres a reason why they're short handled, and its to stop people returning them one by one and getting a refund on them.


----------



## reverieinbflat (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I think everyone saying full sized silver brush sets won't be getting that... Theres a reason why they're short handled, and its to stop people returning them one by one and getting a refund on them._

 
Well, I could understand that for a set that looked like normal brushes, but we're all thinking long handled brushes of a different color, with a MAC25 on them... something that make them easily noticeable as part of the "set." But we're all dreaming here, anyway. I doubt MAC would do that too.


----------



## jardinaires (Sep 10, 2008)

i honestly think that for a 25 yr anniversary collection it would make the most sense to bring back a lot of LE products from the span of the 25 yrs that were cult favorites or popular products in general.. with looks that could range from 80s to modern.. and some special packaging to commemorate.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree.   That being said, I would think a collection which is solely MAC (not a collaboration) would be the most approporatiate, as the anniversary is all about MAC and their customers, not a designer.


----------



## rbella (Sep 12, 2008)

Wouldn't an eye palette made up of some of their best LE or DC'd colors be awesome.  God, I would love that.  Especially if it included Smoke and Diamonds.  I'd buy almost anything with Smoke and Diamonds.

I wish they would make a massive palette with 8 shadows, 2 blushes and a couple of lippies.  I would love, love, love it!!!


----------

